# STRIKE Latest: ASUU NEC meeting now to hold on Saturday- Osun Defender



## LequteMan (Nov 15, 2013)

An impeccable source, one of the prominent leaders of Academic Staff Union of Universities, ASUU, who pleaded anonymity because he was not authorized to comment on this yet has disclosed to one of our correspondents that the suspended ASUU Nation Executive Committee, NEC meeting earlier postponed in honour of Late Prof. Festus Iyayi, a renown novelist, former ASUU president and prominent leader of ASUU may be reconvened on Saturday.

He reiterated that the news of of Prof Iyayi’s sudden death came as a rude shock to the union; most painfully, Late Iyayi was on ASUU official assignment when he met his gruesome and untimely death, so there was nothing the Union could do to honour the late hero at the point than to put on hold it NEC meeting scheduled to hold in Kano. “There is strong indication that the NEC meeting will be reconvened on Saturday”. He further stated in strong term that unless ASUU leaders re-decides, the NEC meeting will hold on Saturday.

When asked if the strike will actually be suspended, he said: “I think so, judging by reports from the Monday congresses we held simultaneously, the union may suspend the strike on Saturday or Sunday.”

Source: Osun Defender

See more:
http://www.osundefender.org/?p=131880


----------



## LequteMan (Nov 15, 2013)

@leo -nel messi Let's have your say. It seems your 'prophecy' is about coming to pass.


----------

